# Chipped Glass Cooktop Edge



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I am thinking the epoxy will eventually let go - it doesn't adhere well to glass.
for me, since I would not let the small imperfections be affected by my OCD,
I would put a stone in a drill and just smooth out the rough edges the best I could
so that nothing gets caught while cleaning the stove and counter top.
especially if was going to get a killer deal on the price as compared to a new one.
if you will be caulking the edges of the stove, I would use black RTV silicone caulk
or something similar. (not latex or acrylic based)


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I agree about the epoxy. The coefficient of expansion of the glass and epoxy are very different, it will soon pop off. Consider using this from harbor freight, dribble water on the bit.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I'm sure the glass is tempered, so I'm a bit afraid to grind on it for fear of shattering. I may end up passing on the deal.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

huesmann said:


> Well, I'm sure the glass is tempered, so I'm a bit afraid to grind on it for fear of shattering. I may end up passing on the deal.



A better idea, buy a Diamond impregnated sanding sponge, and use elbow grease to polish the edges a bit.

Use the sponge wet, and gentle, may take a few minutes, but if the deal is good, well worth it.


ED


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

just my two cents here: comparing prices of new to used in good condition to damaged.
if this stove top was in very good condition, and priced well below "good used" I would get it.
I mean, look at the chipped corner: it must have had some significant stress for it to chip like that.
and it did NOT shatter. my guess is someone used a screwdriver or other metal tool to pry it out of the counter top.
so in my mind, a little sanding to smooth out the chips will not create further damage to the glass.
totally your call and what you feel comfortable with.
but, I would use that as a bargaining chip to get it for next to nothing.
Edit: I forgot to add the photo.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Well, I'm sure the glass is tempered,


I don’t think its tempered ... otherwise we would not be seeing those chips in the edge. 

We had a nice glass top range. one day wife was getting a bottle of olive oil out of the upper cabinet, dropped it on the cooktop, and cracked it from side to side. It was a ~16 oz heavy square bottle of “designer flavored” oil ... or maybe infused. Apparently the corner of the bottle hit the glass top. Fortunately the oil bottle did not break.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Half-fast eddie said:


> I don’t think its tempered ... otherwise we would not be seeing those chips in the edge.
> 
> We had a nice glass top range. one day wife was getting a bottle of olive oil out of the upper cabinet, dropped it on the cooktop, and cracked it from side to side. It was a ~16 oz heavy square bottle of “designer flavored” oil ... or maybe infused. Apparently the corner of the bottle hit the glass top. Fortunately the oil bottle did not break.


This is why I don’t keep heavy stuff in the cabinet over my glass top stove - just empty water bottles (I have A LOT),
table napkins, paper plates, cozies, ...

My glass top has a very small chip on the front left side. It’s still enough to bug me whenever I see it. I made an epoxy putty fill that I later painted with black Rustoleum something paint (small bottle, forgot the full name) to match the sheen of the glass. It lasted about a year. I scrub/wipe my glass top vigorously daily when cleaning it so that popped off the epoxy putty. I’d do the same cosmetic fix again until I feel like replacing my 18-YO stove. But, it still looks so guapo so why change it?

I think, next time, I’m just going to use a very tiny piece of 3M’s extreme mounting tape. It’s black and adheres very well to glass. Then, I’ll apply the appliance paint in several layers on it. 

For the OP’s glass stove top, since it has several biggish chips, I’d get a metal (or silicone?) edging (preferably black) and apply to all sides so it doesn’t look like a repair was made. The downside is, that edging is going to get nasty with gunk over time. A once a year (at least) cleaning would be good.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

You can replace just the glass prices vary but can be as low as $150 (and up, of course) ... Google for youtubes...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I looked up this model and it's in the $5-600 range for a replacement surface. 

John Smith does have a point. My suspicion is that the owner or a PO just banged something into the edge. I don't think a "drop" hit would cause that kind of chipping. Probably something like moving a pot onto the cooktop, clipped the edge.

Just had an idea. It wouldn't be glossy, or able to be polished, but in theory I could use black RTV to patch the chips. Any thermal expansion of the glass would be irrelevant.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We had a glass cooktop that got edge damage like that from dropping something on it. We removed it and put it in the scrap pile. If you need a cheap cooktop and it is almost free, if you can live with the damage give it a try. Having thrown away a chipped one, if I were broke and needed one I might give $25 for it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> A better idea, buy a Diamond impregnated sanding sponge, and use elbow grease to polish the edges a bit.
> 
> Use the sponge wet, and gentle, may take a few minutes, but if the deal is good, well worth it.
> 
> ...



BUMP


----------

